# getting kicked offline



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Is anyone's Android Uber app going offline constantly? 

When online I seem to get kicked off a good 5 times a day now at least , and I can't figure out what is causing it. About half the time when I go back online there is a trip request beeping, but it has expired by the time I hit accept. 

Happening in various areas so doesn't seem to be signal / network related., and have tried the usual things disabling wifi and resetting the phone.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

I am glad they kicked you off because the person with brain never attempt to drive with this fare,why even bother to drive use your brain plzzzzzzz


----------



## SoCalBrit (Jan 21, 2015)

I started getting kicked off every time I missed a ping. Happened with an update a couple of weeks ago.

I do that on purpose when someone 7 miles away with 3.5 stars pings me. Send me decent rides and I'll accept 100%.


----------



## ManGo (Jan 18, 2015)

Happening on my iPhone app too. It used to give me a warning after running in the background for a few minutes, but now it just kicks me off without the pop-up asking me if I want to stay logged in...


----------



## craigavine (Jun 18, 2016)

Dany said:


> I am glad they kicked you off because the person with brain never attempt to drive with this fare,why even bother to drive use your brain plzzzzzzz


Wtf are you saying? Speak English please


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

craigavine said:


> Wtf are you saying? Speak English please


That's from 2015. By now that taxi driver is probably a retired millionaire. He harassed enough Uber drivers to personally save the taxi industry and he reaped the rewards from it.


----------



## oregonuberduber (Jul 8, 2016)

craigavine said:


> Wtf are you saying? Speak English please


he speaks the language of travisian


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

They kick u off now 70% time u have a different app up and out uber in background. 

I hate it you should be able to multitask.
Also the ping noise sometimes is silent. I get a canceled ride mysteriously when I never canceled.

Anyone notice how when you cancel a ride it goes up 2% each time just like when you don't accept a ride it goes down 2%. 
This is BS because 2% of 500 rides is 10 rides. that means I need to cancel 10 people for it to go up that 2%
Ubers math is wrong


----------

